# My dog faints



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

MY dog was drinking water and all of a sudden nearly fainted...His legs not weak and he sort of lost balance. He has done this on and off for years, once this happens , he is fine right away. Is this something to worry about?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you sure he is fainting and it isn't a seizure of some sort? not all seizures will cause convulsions. I have had a horse who would do this blank stare and at times fall over but then get up shortly on her own and seem fine. We had some tests and found out they were a type of seizure, it was related to a brain tumor and we ended up putting her down shortly after. I think in any case where things like this are happening more then once it should be addressed to a vet and have some basic tests run. finding out what is causing this would be my priority . It may very well be nothing serious but atleast find out the reason behind it incase there is some other underlying reason that can be treated and fixed or if something you need to watch closer.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

If it were me, I would have the vet check it out.

It's definitely NOT normal.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I"m takin him into the vet tomorrow


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Angel baby, I'm not sure if it is a seizure or not, it could be. I hope its not a brain tumor. That would so suck..IT usually happens at times when he is drinking water, he does love to lick things like plastic fans at times..I am thinking it could be lack of oxygen to the brain while hes drinking water or licking


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

possibly drinking too fast and maybe just gets light headed,. deff a possibility. I would have him checked out if all comes back normal then chalk it up to that and just watch him carefully to make sure this doesnt seem to happen at other times.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

My first thought w/ fainting is a heart condition; but it could also be hypoglycemia...or something else that only a vet would know to look for.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I sure hope all goes well...I"m a bit nervous, wish me luck!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

good luck! So scary! hope its not something serious!


----------



## nala&razor (Jul 1, 2012)

i had a cat that did the same thing and after spending almost 4 grand at different vets not being able to find out what was wrong we found out from a reputable vet name dr lee pipes it turned out he had heart murmors. when caught early they can live a long healthy life. it a good diet and some meds but he was eventually fine. i dont know if its the same in dogs but i would deffinatly go to a couple vets for more than one input.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

What a strange question for someone with 3000 posts......?!?! Of course it should be checked out!!!


----------

